# PPD Update Oddity



## El Fiendo (Jun 24, 2009)

So on Kakao Stats we're showing an explosion of epic PPD proportions. I'm not too surprised as I've noticed I've been about 5k-7k PPD short for no discernable reason for the past 5 or 6 days. I've also noticed this on the team as a whole as well as some users I've chosen at random. Though not everyone displays the same issue as me. This could well be the catch up update. I know they've been working on the results servers and upgrading the lot of them, so I'd imagine this is them syncing up the two to get an actual amount.

Kakao Link Here


The Stanford Stats are down at the moment so I can't do too much to verify this, but EoC will be updating shortly and this will help provide a basis to help see if this is actual or an actual correction. Hopefully the Stanford site will be back up soon as well.

Anyways, this should prove interesting. Oh, and nice to see TPU with a 931K 24 hour total. Lets get it up there in actuality. Hell, I'll get out and push if I have to.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 25, 2009)

Ill pull!


----------

